# Mulching blades



## lightninglee (May 3, 2020)

I have a Kubota z125s with a mulching kit. I am replacing my blades and would like to make sure I've got the right ones. Any recommendations? Can I use gator blades?

Thanks


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@lightninglee, Welcome to TLF! I put your post in the Equipment forum for better responses. Cheers!


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

lightninglee said:


> I have a Kubota z125s with a mulching kit. I am replacing my blades and would like to make sure I've got the right ones. Any recommendations? Can I use gator blades?
> 
> Thanks


you should be able to find gator blades for you mower here.
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/Products/KUBOTA/Gator-Blades/s

just confirm the blades have a 11/16" center hole and 18.5" length


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

jha4aamu said:


> lightninglee said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Kubota z125s with a mulching kit. I am replacing my blades and would like to make sure I've got the right ones. Any recommendations? Can I use gator blades?
> ...


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I've used gators on my mowers, but I switched to the Oregon high lift with the mulching kit on I love the cut quality.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

CenlaLowell said:


> I've used gators on my mowers, but I switched to the Oregon high lift with the mulching kit on I love the cut quality.


 interesting! Care to elaborate? I know cut quality with my gators isn't that great (lack of lift pulling up the stand for cut), but I think they do a good job cutting the grass into small pieces. I didn't think high lifts would work all that well with a mulching kit/plate on.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

ScottieBones said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > I've used gators on my mowers, but I switched to the Oregon high lift with the mulching kit on I love the cut quality.
> ...


Produces a cleaner cut, Fine clipping, imo. I took the gator mulching off a long time ago.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

CenlaLowell said:


> ScottieBones said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


Thanks. I have a set of HL blades I use with a leaf collection system. I'll have to give them a try with the mulching cover on.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey there @ScottieBones,

Any update on your HL blade with a mulch kit vs the Gator blade?


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

littlehuman said:


> Hey there @ScottieBones,
> 
> Any update on your HL blade with a mulch kit vs the Gator blade?


@littlehuman Lately I've been just doing side discharge with the HL blades. I cut my TTTF long (4.25") and for my mower at least, it does a better job getting the grass to stand up. I've also been cutting more frequently so the clippings are pretty short. Next cut maybe I'll give the cover a a try again. Have you tried?


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

ScottieBones said:


> littlehuman said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there @ScottieBones,
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply!

I've not. I'm on the fence between a gator blade and a high lift, as my mower has a mulching kit "built in" (little flap that closes off the bag chute). I cut at 1.5" though, so I'll likely have less of an issue with grass lying down, which makes me think the gator would work well for my purposes.

Edit: I should mention that those are my two options at replacing the OEM Toro blade, which doesn't have the "teeth" that mulching blades do.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

littlehuman said:


> ScottieBones said:
> 
> 
> > littlehuman said:
> ...


Anytime! In the Gator line, I know the g5 model has a higher lift section than the g3. So maybe that will be a good fit for you. I have a set of g5 that I swapped out for now, but I was impressed with how small the clippings were chopped up. I think for your cut height they would work well and I agree you probably won't have an issue with grass laying over 👍


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

ScottieBones said:


> littlehuman said:
> 
> 
> > ScottieBones said:
> ...


I did look into the lift capability between the G3/5/6 and it appears on Oregon's site (at least via the chart there), https://www.oregonproducts.com/en/professional-products/lawn-and-garden/mower-blades/gator-mulching-blades/c/g6-mulchingblade-p , that the G3 and G5 have the same "high lift" box ticked.

So there's still a bit of extra lift on the G5 over the 3? Having a hard time locating a G5 for my rotary, seems they may only make the G3 for it.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

@littlehumanThey both do have that high lift section at the end of the blade, but i want to say the g5 has a little higher than the g3, which I had before it. hopefully I'm not making that up! The g5 is a heavier blade so maybe they aren't available on every mower (motor sizing?). I wouldn't sweat it if you get the g3. Keep it sharp and mulch away


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

ScottieBones said:


> @littlehumanThey both do have that high lift section at the end of the blade, but i want to say the g5 has a little higher than the g3, which I had before it. hopefully I'm not making that up! The g5 is a heavier blade so maybe they aren't available on every mower (motor sizing?). I wouldn't sweat it if you get the g3. Keep it sharp and mulch away


Ahh that makes sense.

Welp, here's to finely mulched material! :beer:


----------

